# Mustard oil for making hot pickles.



## belair427 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sorry in advance if this post is misplaced. I couldn't really find a forum I thought it belonged in. For many years I have been making hot pickle chunks seasoned with mustard oil as a side for most all of my smoked fare. I ran out of mustard oil a few months ago and can no longer find it anywhere. I could get it before at a pharmacy and it was so potent that 5 drops in a quart jar was all that's needed to season my "Take Your Breath Away" pickles. You can imagine how long a little bottle would last. Sometimes several years. Seems the government has decided it was not safe for consumption and no longer allow it to be sold in the US. I contacted a pharmacist friend whose supplier confirmed this as true.

 Does anyone know where this type of mustard oil can be found? Any Canadian forum users know if it is still legal in your country? Any help with this would be appreciated. I am not sure my burnt ends will ever be the same without these firey little nuggets!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 17, 2017)

Any of this look familiar....

https://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=grocery&field-keywords=mustard+oil


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jun 17, 2017)

I'd never heard of it until now, and after reading about it, that is some powerful stuff!

Good luck in the hunt.


----------



## ab canuck (Jun 17, 2017)

I went on to Amazon.ca and found it online there, It is also available at health food stores and some grocery stores. Let me know if you can get it that way, or if you know and Canucks that get it to you. My next trip down I could send it but right now I am not sure when I will get time off to.


----------



## belair427 (Jun 17, 2017)

Thank you for the reply Canuck! I have order and tried 3 different "mustard oils" from Amazon. Danbur, Tez and KTC. The products,on Amazon are for Indian cooking and have nowhere the potency of the oil I used to be able to get. First batch with the Amazon brands was not seasoned at all with 6 drops to a quart. Second batch I used 2 tablespoons, still barely any taste and no heat at all! The stiff I always got before would infuse a horseradish type of heat that'll clear your sinuses on a cold Kansas winter day!


----------



## ab canuck (Jun 17, 2017)

LOL, Thats good,  ok,  well I can still look, just stay away from those ones. It has me intriuged especially for pickles.


----------



## shoebe (Jun 17, 2017)

How about ebay?

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...TR8.TRC2.A0.H0.TRS0&_nkw=mustard+oil&_sacat=0


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 17, 2017)

Check with a Korean Grocer. Hot mustard oil is used in a variety of pickles and on noodle dishes. Maybe this stuff is hot enough...JJ

https://amoretti.com/products/musta...Pli-xNR_fp95bmeQTEOktuRwj5R2ZBXEGrBoChc3w_wcB


----------

